# Wiesel mortar system



## Crusader74 (Apr 1, 2008)

Interesting method of deploying a 120 mortar.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder how accurate it is.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 1, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> I wonder how accurate it is.




I'm presuming all the Co-ords are done by Computer... Any Mortar men on the Board?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2008)

Here are some weasels:


----------

